# 3 Ferrari's : 360 Modena, F430 and the Enzo!



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Couple red machines we worked on in the past 2 weeks.

First up: F430 spyder

Lot of rids, needed heavy correction work.

Started with the wheels, Bob washed the paint.



















Bob rinsed the pant with DI water, he then blowed dried the car while I followed up with drying towels










After claying the sun popped out, gave us a chance to see the damage.
Certain areas had light swirling and other areas had lots of RIDS




























Bob pulled the car inside :waiting: (Dont worry I got to drive the PDK porsche and a gallardo later on)

To position the car on the platform Bob used his go jacks, getting the car on go jacks is easy, pulling it into posistion is a little more difficult...










See Ferrari's do have ground clearence! The approach ramps were put into place and the car was feathered onto the platform.










All trim, badges and most importantly the mesh grills were taped up










Paint correction took us both a very long time... the Ferrari paint is ceramic and rock hard, Bob hit several areas with 1500grit and most RID clusters needed multiple hits of M105 and the wool pad.

Correction:

Megs M105 w/ gray wool pad 2000+ rpm
Menz 106FA w/ white cutting pad
Menz PO85rd w/ gray SM finishing pad (80ppi)

The 105 and gray wool corrected the deep stuff well, we couldnt however go right to finishing. 106FA on a white cutting pad helped with the light holograming and micro scratches left behind after compouding.

The 106FA finished down just about LSP ready. After which I jeweled the paint with 85RD and the 80ppi gray pad. This helped re-level the finish even more and amp up the gloss and clairty.

Me following up the wool with 106FA










Bob doing the same...










The ragtop folding door was tough to get too, so I posistioned myself to where i could polish the whole thing evenly... I like the metabos balance because I can correct with one hand.










I worked on the paint and Bob handled the clear bra with the Festool DA... no its not a shinex but its the most powerful DA I have used. That mixed with 106FA cleaned up the bra 100%










The red headrest panel which flowed into the car was also moderately swirled and still rock hard paint... Bob wool pad correcting it



















Some halogen shots after working 106FA... paint is 100% but clarity isnt



















Bob got to work on the interior and engine and I began my favorite part of any detail... jeweling :thumb:










Front fender after jeweling



















Bob rinsed the engine inside with his Mytee low presure washer, never seen this before but its a nice tool to have. Holds 4 gals of water or in this case ONR diluted with DI water. It sprays at low pressure...




























LSP:

CG acrylic glaze by festool DA
CG JS109 x2

Buffing off JS109 with a damp MF










Some after shots inside...



















Tires and wells dressed for a matte finish, wheels polished and sealed as well










Interior after pics..




























Ready to be pulled outside. Glass was hand polished with wet mirror and the cleaned using DI water. All trim was dressed with TRV, some areas needed 2 applications to get the restored black look.



















Bob and the owner going over the car in the distance... owner was exited









































































Next Ferrari, a 360 coupe. Similar level of defect as the 430 yet more wash induced swirls and not as many deep RIDS... the dividing factor however was the non ceramic paint which cleaned up quicker than the 430:headbang:

Started with the wheels as usual










Stripped the tires of all prior dirt and dressing..










Washed, clayed and started correcting. Bob handled the smaller areas with the 3" pads and I worked the door panels. He caught up to me rather quick, not suprising as this surely wasnt his first rodeo.










I took a break from correction and put the finishing touches to the wheels. Again hand polished and then sealed. Tires and well treated with a matte dressing, no shine.










Some post polishing halogen shots




























Carpets sprayed with folex and the agitated with a soft brush, plastic foot pads cleaned with interior cleaner to restore a dark matte finish as they were dried out a bit










Me cleaning the interior, to be honest interiors are my least favorite part of a detail. But probably the biggest area to concentrate on because owners will first notice a flaw with interior work before paintwork most of the time










50/50 of the exhaust... Bob had some good tricks to clean up the ferrari cans










LSP:

CG acrylic by festool DA
JS109 x2

Front nose had a clear bra on it but I figured one overhead inside shot couldnt hurt. It was too nice a day not to pull the car out for some sun shots




























Leveled paint...


















































































More sun shots



























































































Shot Video walkaround..



And finally the Ferrai Enzo in a really rare uniqe color :doh:

This car was done as a showcase for premier films OC grand opening.

Wash, wheels, light correction and sealant. The entire body of the car is wrapped in protective film so extra care was taken. The Enzo was done on site at the new premier films location in OC

The after shots...





































Snapped one outside..



















A very long week but very entertaining nonetheless. Big thanks to Bob for allowing me to work on some fine machines with him.... dont worry we have more writeups coming!*


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

I would say, "Nice work guys!" but I'd be lying, because it's awesome! Welcome to the world of PITA, ceramic finishes ! Even if it's not an F-Car almost every car I do here has a ceramic finish :wall:!


----------



## LOLVO_DRIVER (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm speechless both for the work you've done, and for the cars, excellent!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work, i like the look of the sprayer Bob was using on the engine bay, i have a handy use for one of them


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Cracking work, real stand back in wonder at the awesome results :thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work guys :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, 3 ultra amazing supercars. They all look stunning!!!! :argie:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Perfect guys.

Just one question though, was bob ever a pro wrestler? He looks like he could pick the cars up and move them with the other things you use. lol


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Some damn sexy machinery there, immense work too chaps


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Awesome work there, guys :thumb: :thumb:

Great write up as well with some quality pics! :thumb:

Thanks for posting these up for us to drool over


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work and what an inspiration even for the pros :thumb:


----------



## Supercop (Sep 11, 2008)

Amazing work fellas!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Just stunning!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

simply stunning!!


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

A lot of hardwork but it sure was well worth it just by looking at the after shots !!!!
Incredible work on some awesome machines !!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work guys gotta love those Ferraris especially the Enzo !

Mario


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice! You lads do some good work indeed, the owners must be very happy. Thankyou for sharing your pics with us


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

[email protected]@KING Awesome fellas! :thumb:


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

some gorgeous cars there, i bet it feels great working on cars like them


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

hmmm interesting about the ceramic paint. I worked on a 360 a while back and the paint cleaned up soooo easily. I wonder which year they switched systems.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

baseballlover1 said:


> hmmm interesting about the ceramic paint. I worked on a 360 a while back and the paint cleaned up soooo easily. I wonder which year they switched systems.


"Next Ferrari, a 360 coupe. Similar level of defect as the 430 yet more wash induced swirls and not as many deep RIDS... the dividing factor however was the non ceramic paint which cleaned up quicker than the 430"

Exact quote from my writeup ^

I cited the 360 was easier to correct


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work putting the car up has to be a benfit


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

tom_k said:


> stunning work putting the car up has to be a benfit


Wait until you see the Gallardo Bob and I put on the lift...


----------

